# Photos Of My New Lotus:      Luka Magnotta



## luka-magnotta

Whats up guys, I did a photoshoot with me and my new Lotus,  can someone tell me how I can make the photos darker and I want them alot larger.  Thanks.  I want the pics dark and in black and white but a darker version of black and white. Does anyone know what I mean?


Thanks
Luka Magnotta   









Luka Magnotta








Luka Magnotta


----------



## eric-holmes

lol, were these taken with a cell phone?


----------



## robertwsimpson

location: miami



lollllll


----------



## Dominantly

Yeah, don't know where to start.

What was your name again?

These were either taken with a cell phone, or a street artist sketched them.
I say start over with an SLR on a tripod.


EXIF:
Camera Maker: Panasonic
Camera Model: DMC-F3
Image Date: 2010:07:14 11:38:55
Focal Length: 5.0mm (35mm equivalent: 28mm)
Aperture: f/2.8
Exposure Time: 0.033 s (1/30)
ISO equiv: 250
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: program (Auto)
White Balance: Auto
Flash Fired: Yes (Manual)
Color Space: sRGB


----------



## Craiguk

Shame the shot is very grainy but the idea was a good one


----------



## Mcleod

I put your pic into through the helicon filter to try to clean it up a bit, cropped it, darkened it, and made it B&W. I also added new text. Sorry to dig up an old thread, I seen a challenge and just had to take it..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Derrel

DRIVING HIS NEW LOTUS... 
LUKA MAGNOTTA

Wow...simply awful,awful photos,even for a cellphone camera....definitely not going to be scoring points for these pics here (or anywhere else)...


----------



## Mcleod

I tried my hardest to fix it a little. Oh now I see my typo, thanx Derrel. It can stay like that, I'm not playin with it anymore.


----------



## j-dogg

All that money for a Lotus and you shot it with a cheap point and shoot :lmao:


----------



## ghache

douchebags are everywhere


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

ghache said:


> douchebags are everywhere


 

They do seem to congregate in Miami for some reason though.  Thats why I left.


----------



## j-dogg

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> 
> douchebags are everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do seem to congregate in Miami for some reason though.  Thats why I left.
Click to expand...


Oh my god that couldn't be closer to the truth, I did an all-nighter in South Beach two weeks ago, the douchebaggery was so bad I almost had to be drunk to not want to pimp smack the **** out some of those kids down there. The cab drivers can't drive, neither can most of the people.

Biggest LOL I had all night was a guy in a Ferrari 458 cruising Ocean Blvd, which at 2am is a parking lot, I walked into a bar ordered a Long Island, nursed it for maybe a good 10 minutes, killed it off and walked out with a good buzz, the Ferrari was 2 blocks up the street and I passed it on my way to the next bar, on a bicycle. :lmao:


----------



## ELDUDER

Best thing to do with these would be to junk em and start over. Is that Blue Steel?


----------



## srinaldo86

j-dogg said:


> and I passed it on my way to the next bar, on a bicycle. :lmao:


That is the part I like the most... 

Bar hopping on a bicycle. Right on. 








I might be a bike cop but I can still appreciate a good bar ride.


----------



## kundalini

Nice car..... I rarely say this........ the photos suck.


----------



## j-dogg

This was my hopper for that night.....Fat Tuesday 190 octanes + Ultegra look-style pedals + Gaerne carbon fiber cleats = bad idea :lmao: but if you can clip in without falling on your ass there isn't a faster way to bar hop in SoBe.







86' Tommaso SLX
Full Ultegra 6600 groupset......23-11 Dura-Ace 7700 cassette and  DA 7701 chain, Ultegra SL 53-39 crank
Shimano Flightdeck computer
Spinergy carbons wrapped in Michelin Pro Race 3's
Selle Italia saddle
Modolo 42cm bars
Zefal "Nightstick" as I like to call it

If I spent the money I plunked down on that bike on a DSLR setup I could have almost bought a Leica R-series :lmao:


----------



## Mustlovedragons

ELDUDER said:


> Best thing to do with these would be to junk em and start over. Is that Blue Steel?


 
I almost spurted milk out my nose, tyvm. No, I think this is MAGNUM!


----------



## Stephen.C

Echo what has been said
Also if I can comment on that car, I dont think it looks very attractive, Would rather buy an Audi TT for 13 thousand dollars less


----------



## edouble

I don't know if this is being a troll.....here is a guys Lotus I had the chance to ride in on the Tail of the Dragon. Cell phone picture but may give you an idea for a better picture of your car.


----------



## Neil S.

I normally try and defend people who are being picked on and insulted here. This time I just can't do it though.

OP: How many mirrors do you have in your house, and how many hours a day do you spend looking at yourself in them? Can you say vanity?

These are quite bad photos for so many reasons.

This photo is cooler than yours Mr. Magnotta....So there!


----------



## graecyn

Yeah.. I'm not impressed. By the photos, the car, or the guy. Sorry.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Actually, I will defend the car. The Lotus Elise is and has been a really sweet (if tiny) platform. It will outperform cars several times its pricetag. Which IMO is pretty modest for the experience you get. Its not for me. But it is an incredible driver.

Edit:  indeed, I would take the TT over this.


----------



## davisphotos

Nice car..... everything else is pretty unfortunate. Does he even realize he's a complete parody of himself?


----------



## davisphotos

Hah!!! Luka Magnotta is a male model and former adult model.....that explains a lot. 'I call this look blue steel'


----------



## inov8ter

I feel bad for the car! The car will be sad and cry every time this dou#$ebag gets in!


----------



## gsgary

Has it broken down yet, not very reliable


----------



## ELDUDER

Mustlovedragons said:


> ELDUDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best thing to do with these would be to junk em and start over. Is that Blue Steel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost spurted milk out my nose, tyvm. No, I think this is MAGNUM!
Click to expand...


Ahh your right, that is Magnum!! Shoulda known....


----------



## den9

this is apparently his myspace

MySpace - Luka Magnotta Fan Page - 21 - Male - Miami, US - myspace.com/luka_magnotta


----------



## Arch

omg My Space sucks donkey balls.... esp, that one...

omg i was horrible.. maybe i should ban myself, thats something to think about eh...

....ok thought about it, no.


----------



## den9

Arch said:


> omg My Space sucks donkey balls.... esp, that one...
> 
> omg i was horrible.. maybe i should ban myself, thats something to think about eh...
> 
> ....ok thought about it, no.


----------



## j-dogg

one more thing, a lotus anything is a driver's car that is meant to be thrown and tossed into corners and blasted down long straights at triple digit speeds, not something that gets paraded around South Beach at 10mph. :thumbdown: My Probe has probably seen more track time and triple digit speeds than that thing ever will, and mine has sat in my garage for a year getting built.

It could get done sooner if I could stop buying camera equipment.


----------



## usayit

Stephen.C said:


> Echo what has been said
> Also if I can comment on that car, I dont think it looks very attractive, Would rather buy an Audi TT for 13 thousand dollars less



You simply don't understand the purpose of a Lotus Exige/Elise.  This is coming from someone who owns (and enjoys) an Audi TT.  The two are very different when it comes to purpose.  

For normal driving, even spirited on road, the Lotus is a royal PITA to live with.   On the track, it is a dream.  Probably would pass one up as I don't get much track time these days.   If I had money to burn, I could think of a few other things I would rather have.

Really wish Audi would lighten up the TT quite a bit... porky.. very porky.. which is quite the opposite of the Lotus.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

usayit said:


> Stephen.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Echo what has been said
> Also if I can comment on that car, I dont think it looks very attractive, Would rather buy an Audi TT for 13 thousand dollars less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You simply don't understand the purpose of a Lotus Exige/Elise. This is coming from someone who owns (and enjoys) an Audi TT. The two are very different when it comes to purpose.
> 
> For normal driving, even spirited on road, the Lotus is a royal PITA to live with. On the track, it is a dream. Probably would pass one up as I don't get much track time these days. If I had money to burn, I could think of a few other things I would rather have.
> 
> Really wish Audi would lighten up the TT quite a bit... porky.. very porky.. which is quite the opposite of the Lotus.
Click to expand...

 

On the nosey.


----------



## j-dogg

usayit said:


> Stephen.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really wish Audi would lighten up the TT quite a bit... porky.. very porky.. which is quite the opposite of the Lotus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or even better.......RS6 V10 swap :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


----------



## N E Williams

I am beginner but still, they are not good photos sorry. Mcleod did a good re-touch though I think :thumbup:


----------



## jake337

usayit said:


> Stephen.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Echo what has been said
> Also if I can comment on that car, I dont think it looks very attractive, Would rather buy an Audi TT for 13 thousand dollars less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You simply don't understand the purpose of a Lotus Exige/Elise. This is coming from someone who owns (and enjoys) an Audi TT. The two are very different when it comes to purpose.
> 
> For normal driving, even spirited on road, the Lotus is a royal PITA to live with. On the track, it is a dream. Probably would pass one up as I don't get much track time these days. If I had money to burn, I could think of a few other things I would rather have.
> 
> Really wish Audi would lighten up the TT quite a bit... porky.. very porky.. which is quite the opposite of the Lotus.
Click to expand...

 
Like a Lancer Evolution VIII through X.  Wait an Audio TT isn't even comparable to any of those either and he's trying to compare one to a Lotus


----------



## thunderkyss

Dominantly said:


> EXIF:
> Camera Maker: Panasonic
> Camera Model: DMC-F3
> Image Date: 2010:07:14 11:38:55
> Focal Length: 5.0mm (35mm equivalent: 28mm)
> Aperture: f/2.8
> Exposure Time: 0.033 s (1/30)
> ISO equiv: 250
> Exposure Bias: none
> Metering Mode: Matrix
> Exposure: program (Auto)
> White Balance: Auto
> Flash Fired: Yes (Manual)
> Color Space: sRGB



What does this mean?


----------



## jake337

thunderkyss said:


> Dominantly said:
> 
> 
> 
> EXIF:
> Camera Maker: Panasonic
> Camera Model: DMC-F3
> Image Date: 2010:07:14 11:38:55
> Focal Length: 5.0mm (35mm equivalent: 28mm)
> Aperture: f/2.8
> Exposure Time: 0.033 s (1/30)
> ISO equiv: 250
> Exposure Bias: none
> Metering Mode: Matrix
> Exposure: program (Auto)
> White Balance: Auto
> Flash Fired: Yes (Manual)
> Color Space: sRGB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does this mean?
Click to expand...

 
It means it was taken with one of panasonic's cheapest cameras. Taken badly I may add.

This seams more of a joke than anything.


----------



## thunderkyss

jake337 said:


> It means it was taken with one of panasonic's cheapest cameras. Taken badly I may add.
> 
> This seams more of a joke than anything.


So how did he get that information?

or did he make it up?

*Edit:* I get it... it was a joke, he made that up...


----------



## jake337

thunderkyss said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means it was taken with one of panasonic's cheapest cameras. Taken badly I may add.
> 
> This seams more of a joke than anything.
> 
> 
> 
> So how did he get that information?
> 
> or did he make it up?
> 
> *Edit:* I get it... it was a joke, he made that up...
Click to expand...

 

Not sure if thats the real EXIF info.  I was implying that the thread was put up as a joke.


----------



## dean_dune

Watch out who you flame on the internet LOL:

Luka Magnotta: 'Cannibal killer's aunt tells of his weird childhood: He was a time bomb waiting to explode - Mirror Online


----------



## fokker

Holy crap! I just wish the original photos were still visible.


----------



## otherprof

Luka Magnotta is the name of a Canadian psychopath who killed a former lover and sent severed body parts to different people in Canada. He was arrested in Berlin last week. The poster should be banned from this forum.


----------



## fokker




----------



## Haya.H

:O


----------



## snowbear

fokker said:


> Holy crap! I just wish the original photos were still visible.


About 1/2 down the page:
Luka Magnotta Photos | Luka Magnotta


----------



## SCraig

snowbear said:


> fokker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap! I just wish the original photos were still visible.
> 
> 
> 
> About 1/2 down the page:
> Luka Magnotta Photos | Luka Magnotta
Click to expand...

Wow!  From looking at that site this is truly one weird puppy.  Even without considering what he is accused of having done!


----------



## usayit

OMG... I thought he looked kinda familiar when I saw the news....   He posted a few times under a few different names and kinda came off as pretentious and narcissistic.

When this thread got bumped up... it sent chills down my spine.   What a messed up individual.


----------



## Blairg

usayit said:
			
		

> OMG... I thought he looked kinda familiar when I saw the news....   He posted a few times under a few different names and kinda came off as pretentious and narcissistic.
> 
> When this thread got bumped up... it sent chills down my spine.   What a messed up individual.



This dude is a side show freak of nature


----------

